# Cannot remove a broken sidebar folder alias in Finder window



## azjay1007 (Apr 26, 2011)

Mac OS 10.6.7

I have a folder alias in the sidebar of my Finder window that points to a shared folder on an officemate's PC (WinXP home). This folder has been deleted on the officemate's computer. Now, in my Finder window, I cannot click on it (nor right click on it to choose 'delete'). I cannot drag the folder alias off of the sidebar in a puff of smoke either. I'm at a loss on this one.

Any ideas how to remove these broken sidebar aliases? Even sidebar preference panel yielded nothing I could see that would help.


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 26, 2011)

I too noticed that I could no longer drag off a Sidebar [or a Topbar] icon. Perhaps, this was a change made to accommodate users who had accidentally removed useful Sidebar or Topbar items. If you control-click the icon, then a pop-up menu will appear that gives you the choice of removing the icon.


----------



## azjay1007 (Apr 26, 2011)

That's the thing, I can not control (or right-click) to delete it. The sub menu comes up when control-clicking but the only choice is 'Open Sidebar Preferences...' and nothing else. When I control_click my other aliases (local, not networked) I get the full range of options including 'Remove From Sidebar'.

FYI: The original folder on the PC machine has been deleted. Restoring the folder wouldn't work. When I left click on the link, nothing happens so it's truly dead but still can't delete. I have two of them now. Maddening!


----------



## azjay1007 (Apr 26, 2011)

Navigate to ~(yourhome)/library/preferences and trash this file: 

com.apple.sidebarlists.plist

This resets the sidebar back to its original state. I had to re-create my aliases but it got rid of the broken aliases as well.


----------



## djackmac (Apr 26, 2011)

azjay1007 said:


> Navigate to ~(yourhome)/library/preferences and trash this file:
> 
> com.apple.sidebarlists.plist
> 
> This resets the sidebar back to its original state. I had to re-create my aliases but it got rid of the broken aliases as well.



Or you could have went to finder/preferences/sidebar and unchecked what you didn't want listed.


----------



## azjay1007 (Apr 26, 2011)

Nope, that's fine for default locations and showing or not showing Connected Servers (all of them). I'm talking about your own custom aliases (i.e. individual folders that were dragged and dropped onto the sidebar). These are not listed in the sidebar preferences.


----------



## happyslyme (Jun 16, 2011)

hold down command + drag the folder out until it become a puff of smoke.


----------



## crystalem (Jun 19, 2011)

Yes, what happyslyme said worked perfectly for me! HURRAH! I'm such a n00b to macs.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 20, 2011)

crystalem said:


> Yes, what happyslyme said worked perfectly for me! HURRAH! I'm such a n00b to macs.



Then get the inexpensive book Switching to the Mac: The Missing Manual, Snow Leopard Edition.


----------

